# Sticky  SSC Vietnam Forum Rules - Nội quy diễn đàn



## vanboy2

Forum Rules / Nội quy diễn đàn

* One account per person/Mỗi cá nhân chỉ được phép có 1 tài khoản.

* No antisocial behavior, trolling, spamming, profanity, etc./Không có thái độ thô tục, spam, đố kị...

* No illegal activity, no adult content./Không chấp nhận hoạt động bất hợp pháp, nội dung người lớn.

* Third-party articles and images must be properly formatted and credited. - Instructions/Thông tin, hình ảnh của bên thứ ba được thể hiện đúng và *có nguồn đính kèm*.

* No commercial postings./Không quảng cáo.

* And please, enjoy yourself!

If we quote an article from a newspaper or journal, we should not only link to its source, but only quote a few lines as an excerpt ("Fair Use") and the link to the full article/story. Let's all try and follow the rule. Thanks!

Also, as we all know, we should link to the source or name of the photographer for any photos we post, unless of course we took the photos ourselves. If you can not credit the source and the photos need to be remove immediately!


----------



## vanboy2

Its seems alots of members try to ignore this message and posting without any link or credit the source.Please indicated if its your photos orI will delete all your photos without warning from now on and if you keep doing it.You know what happens!


----------



## vanboy2

Forum Rules

* One account per person/Mỗi cá nhân chỉ được phép có 1 tài khoản.

* No antisocial behavior, trolling, spamming, profanity, etc./Không có thái độ thô tục, spam, đố kị...

* No illegal activity, no adult content./Không chấp nhận hoạt động bất hợp pháp, nội dung người lớn.

* Third-party articles and images must be properly formatted and credited. - Instructions/Thông tin, hình ảnh của bên thứ ba được thể hiện đúng và có nguồn đính kèm.

* No commercial postings./Không quảng cáo.

* And please, enjoy yourself!


----------



## chinatown

Guess I should put it here to avoid unnecessary argument in the future.

Since Saigon - Hanoi - Nha Trang - Da Nang are booming, creating thread for each and every project would cause a mess to the forum, and make it very difficult to keep track, so from now on, for those Big 4:

- All the new projects (1-3 blocks) under 30 storeys are not allowed to have its own thread, and must be put in "General" Construction Update thread of the respective city. Projects falling into this category but were created before 2016 and is U/C, near completion are allowed to be kept.
- All the new projects from 20 - 29 storeys but have over 3 blocks are ok to have their own thread.
*
Having this rule applied means your city is big and amazing, so do not whine.*

Cheers!


----------



## redcode

*Image resize tag - Resize ảnh*



Jan said:


> We just added a new bb tag to allow resizing of large images. We all know the issue of images wider than say 1200 px width, which requires horizontal scrolling to be able to see all of the post.
> 
> In order to resize an image, now you can add a [ resize = x] around the image tags, with x being the width of an image in pixels
> 
> Here is an example of a 4200 px image resized to 800 pix
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> [img]https://bit.ly/2s9t64O[/img]
> 
> and this is the result:


Forum đã có chức năng resize ảnh được hơn một năm rồi nhưng gần như không có ai trong forum VN này dùng. 

Post ảnh to quá rất là phiền tới người khác, và mình cũng không thể lúc nào cũng resize giùm các bạn được. 

Từ nay trở đi các bạn lưu ý khi post ảnh, nếu ảnh quá to thì dùng tag resize để thu nhỏ bớt ảnh lại nhé. 



PHP:


[img]https://bit.ly/2s9t64O[/img]


----------

